# this weeks trapline pics :)



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

me and grand dad set traps wed afternoon and picked em up sunday.(and checked them every morning between) Total was 9 coyotes, 3 beaver, 2 coon, and 1 bobcat. enjoy!


----------



## nadams (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## tah1982 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good job! Makes me want to get back into it.


----------



## bigbarrow (Jan 5, 2009)

good job..


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Where can u sell the hides now.  Use to trap but after Plots stopped we stopped.  Would love to get back in it.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

actually we didnt skin the coyotes. we skin and sell beaver, coon, and cat, but the coyotes and fox get sold to the live market, $75 a piece. 75X9. you do the math. not bad for 4 days trapping.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2009)

Great set of pics,  do you all ever make it over to Elbert Cty?


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jan 5, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> actually we didnt skin the coyotes. we skin and sell beaver, coon, and cat, but the coyotes and fox get sold to the live market, $75 a piece. 75X9. you do the math. not bad for 4 days trapping.



Great pics! What do they do with a live coyote? Just curious. I thought the only good one was a dead one.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

GAGE said:


> Great set of pics,  do you all ever make it over to Elbert Cty?



where is that?


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

TwoSeventy said:


> Great pics! What do they do with a live coyote? Just curious. I thought the only good one was a dead one.



we sell them to the live market, they buy the coyotes and put them in big pens and people pay to bring their dogs and "hunt" the coyotes. the same thing happens with fox pens.


----------



## MERCing (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like ya'll put a small dent in the yoke population there

I like the pic with the cows standing in the background. They're probably glad the yotes are gone also.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2009)

How many acres did you trap to catch 9 yotes?   We have just under 600 and I would like to see every one of them find a new home.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

GAGE said:


> How many acres did you trap to catch 9 yotes?   We have just under 600 and I would like to see every one of them find a new home.



Shoot, wish i could tell but im not sure. my grand dad got rights from some farm owners near by. ill try and find out.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

MERCing said:


> Looks like ya'll put a small dent in the yoke population there
> 
> I like the pic with the cows standing in the background. They're probably glad the yotes are gone also.



Yea I know! There everywhere up in dawsonville! I shot two 8 points at thanksgiving and havnt seen any deer since. seen a few tracks but thats it. My uncle sets out trail cams and got a ton of coyotes. another couple weekends like this and well have em thinned out pretty good...hopefully.


----------



## sgtstinky (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 5, 2009)

congrads great catches there.im gonna put some out in a week or so.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 5, 2009)

Now that looks like fun! And it's really great that he is passing this on to the next generation... Thanks for sharing the experience with the rest of us.


----------



## thmbarry (Jan 5, 2009)

Somebody had alot of fun!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 5, 2009)

Good pictures! I hope you catch a lot of them!


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like a good week id like to find someone to buy my coyotes alive i called most of the licensed fox pens on the dnr list and most had closed or were not doin  much this year.are you and or your grandfather in the gta?i dont think ive ever seen you at the conventions,you should think about joining if you arent already a member.we are trying to get the association built back up again.


----------



## lostacres (Jan 5, 2009)

Pictures look good. What lures or scents and what type of sets do you use for the coyotes? We have them real bad at our hunting club and would like to get rid of a few of them after the deer season goes out.
TIA.
Lostacres


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

we use dirt holes on all of em. and lures were fox hollow magnum lures VooDoo, GH-II, and fox urine


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> looks like a good week id like to find someone to buy my coyotes alive i called most of the licensed fox pens on the dnr list and most had closed or were not doin  much this year.are you and or your grandfather in the gta?i dont think ive ever seen you at the conventions,you should think about joining if you arent already a member.we are trying to get the association built back up again.



I'll ask my grand dad for the guys phone number that we sold ours to. Most of his pens are in Alabama but he is looking to buy coyotes, i think he just took over the pen cause he wasnt very educated about handling, feeding, transporting them , etc. He drove up to dawsonville to get them from us. he payed $75 a piece. I'm not a member but I think my grand dad is. I might join....


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice catch. Looks like you have a very good teacher. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are some of the best pics ive seen all year, great job, thats less yotes we gotta worry about!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 5, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> where is that?



Man you made some serious money with all those yotes didnt ya


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the cat. Thats a hard one.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2009)

That is Great!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2009)

That was AWESOME! Close to home too?   Hhhmmmm

I especially like the pictures with the cows in the background too.............looks like they are sayin  to the Yote!
I really enjoyed this post and is one to share with the wife!


----------



## huntaholic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Great Pics !*

How about a short how to on a hole trap got lots of yotes id like to try to get RID of, Thanks.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 6, 2009)

ill try and get some dimmo pics on here on how to trap em next week.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 6, 2009)

yea, nothin like making money just for havin a blast!


----------



## Mac (Jan 6, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> ill try and get some dimmo pics on here on how to trap em next week.



Great job and pictures,

I would also like to see info on your methods.

If you are ever out I-20 near the Alabama line,  we have a big crop of those guys on place that you are welcome to have.  Would be even closer to your buyer.

What size of trap do you use?


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 6, 2009)

Those are some good pics. Its good to see Mr Bob havin fun. I don't think I've ever seen him grin that big. Tell him his hardwood man said hey. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 6, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> I'll ask my grand dad for the guys phone number that we sold ours to. His pens are in Alabama but he is looking to buy coyotes, i think he just took over the pen cause he wasnt very educated about handling, feeding, transporting them , etc. He drove up to dawsonville to get them from us. he payed $75 a piece. I'm not a member but I think my grand dad is. I might join....



just pm me when u get it id apreciate it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are the real deal. Those are some cool fight circles.
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 8, 2009)

The traps are #2 size i believe? They are the MB-550. you get em from www.minntrapprod.com


----------



## Shed Man (Jan 8, 2009)

have been looking at those pics for 3 days now. wow.I consider myselfa fair trapper but you or Grandad have a serious talent. I'd love to watch yal make a dirt hole set . Learn all you can. Lessons like trapping coyotes CONSISTENTLY dont come out of a book. great job.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 8, 2009)

well im puttin up pics of step by step dirt holes in next weekend when we go out again. And thank you very much


----------



## Mac (Jan 8, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> The traps are #2 size i believe? They are the MB-550. you get em from www.minntrapprod.com




Thanks for the link and info


----------



## Woodscrew (Jan 8, 2009)

Your lucky you have someone to teach how to do all that. I wish I had someone that could show me how to do that stuff. One old man tought me a few things when I was really young but thats been about it. Looks fun.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice catches!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought you had to check your traps every 24 hours. Look out for the GW.


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 9, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I thought you had to check your traps every 24 hours. Look out for the GW.



He's saying they put the traps out on Wed. and took them up on Sunday. I'm sure they ran the line daily, with coyotes probably twice daily.
GAJoe


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 9, 2009)

OHHH!!!! thats why people keep telling me to check every 24 hours? cause i said i put em out wed and took em up sun? I ment we set all the traps weds afternoon, and took them up on sunday cause of school. Of corse we checked em ever 24 hours! i had to get up at 6:45 every morning for it.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 9, 2009)

Guys, that is awesome work!!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## greyghost (Jan 9, 2009)

We have a few in floyd county if you would like to just come and set -up I will check the traps for you


----------



## Reelcool (Jan 9, 2009)

man thats really cool, I wish I could catch a coyote or bobcat I've always wanted to catch a bobcat... I've only caught coons, squirrels, and rabbits.. caught 23 coons in a month and a half... good job man


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks and not bad at all yourself. 23 coon is a lot period.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 10, 2009)

You did say in your first posting that you checked them every morning in between setting and pulling them.
Looks like one PO'd cat for sure....I can't imagine the adrenalin rush catching the yotes alive and getting them secured in a cage!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah pickin up a live coyote is really exciting! even on a choke stick, the hole time their staring at you showing your teeth. nothing beats it...


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 10, 2009)

we didnt sell over state lines. he has 2 pens(i think) in alabama but he also had 1(pretty sure only one) in georgia.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. and we still have to have a commercial trapping license to do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2009)

THAT is wayyyyyyyyyyy cool.  Glad to see somebody carrying on a "family tradition."


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Quack.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 11, 2009)

awesome pics! congrats


----------



## Reelcool (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea I don't know what it was. I caught all 23 in the same exact place I went to check it one day and there were 3 baby coons and the mama in the cage. what really got me was there was another one sitten outside the cage when I got to it.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 11, 2009)

thats somethin ya dont see every day.


----------



## Backwoodsman (Jan 11, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> looks like a good week id like to find someone to buy my coyotes alive i called most of the licensed fox pens on the dnr list and most had closed or were not doin  much this year.are you and or your grandfather in the gta?i dont think ive ever seen you at the conventions,you should think about joining if you arent already a member.we are trying to get the association built back up again.



I'll join in with TRAPGAK9 and give a plug for the Georgia Trappers Association (GTA).  I mailed my application in on Friday.  I was a member about 10 years ago.  They are a great group of people and enjoy showing you all the methods and sets.

We need to keep trapping alive and share it with the young kids coming up.

Blessings,

Mark


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Backwoodsman said:


> I'll join in with TRAPGAK9 and give a plug for the Georgia Trappers Association (GTA).  I mailed my application in on Friday.  I was a member about 10 years ago.  They are a great group of people and enjoy showing you all the methods and sets.
> 
> We need to keep trapping alive and share it with the young kids coming up.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of joining but dont know if I have time for the conventions and stuff.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice way to get [paid]


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job.  i know those things are everywhere around here lately.  yeah i bet walking up on a live yote is pretty exciting.


----------



## Corey (Jan 13, 2009)

Best pictures I have seen on here yet!! 

Sorry for all the PM's you got from people 
on here, im sure you Granddad knows all 
the rules


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 14, 2009)

What a shot are you going to be able to get me that # for the running pen?


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 15, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> I'm sorry, I think my grand dad said it was like a private buyer or something...



yea its always like that not much broutherhood in the trapping world.buyers slow down people get greedy.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry...


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jan 17, 2009)

twoseventy said:


> great pics! What do they do with a live coyote? Just curious. I thought the only good one was a dead one.



they release them on other peoples land such as a hunting clubs and run them with hounds. They really should be putting them down. We don't need anymore


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawgs30814 said:


> they release them on other peoples land such as a hunting clubs and run them with hounds. They really should be putting them down. We don't need anymore



so how does that make us have anymore than we started with?just wonderin how you came up with that.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 18, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> so how does that make us have anymore than we started with?just wonderin how you came up with that.



Putting them on other peoples land is the way. Get it, where they were not beofre adds to the pop.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 18, 2009)

its not just putting them on other peoples land. They are put into big pens that are fenced in and then run with dogs.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jan 18, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> so how does that make us have anymore than we started with?just wonderin how you came up with that.



The fox hunters (which don't kill them) brings them to our club and releases them to run their hounds. They'll have trucks loaded with them. I say if you can get your hands on them to put them down. We have plenty we don't need anymore.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jan 18, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> its not just putting them on other peoples land. They are put into big pens that are fenced in and then run with dogs.



They don't stay in the big pens. I feel like that how they got started here in the first place.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawgs30814 said:


> They don't stay in the big pens. I feel like that how they got started here in the first place.



Dont know where you are getting your info from but yeah they do. we sold ours to these pens. If they didnt then that would make the buyers idiots for paying $75 a piece just to let them go near by because they will leave the area and spread out. Thats why they are in pens to make it easier for the hunters and the dogs to catch them so the coyote(or fox) cant get away and there is a large population in a area.


----------



## jblakehunter (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you  guys had great success!  I do this for a living and have a blast at it!  Keep having fun with it!  I might PM you for some different techniques, but either way, awesome job!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you jblake. I hear ya, theres nothing better then walkin up on a live coyote in a set!


----------



## jblakehunter (Jan 18, 2009)

I couldn't agree more!  I work for a nuisance wildlife company and a commercial trapping license and nuisance wildlife permit sure do come in handy!!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 18, 2009)

That sounds like a awsome job! This is my first REAL year trapping, last year i got some traps at mid feb and caught 1 coyote, i only had two days and six traps. This is the first year i actually had the chance to set a real line for a while. Should be going again in a couple weeks, cant wait!


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> Putting them on other peoples land is the way. Get it, where they were not beofre adds to the pop.



You guys have no idea what u are talkin about,if that was the case the animal rights idiots wouldnt be mad that the dogs are in an inclosure.You shouldnt talk about things you dont know,but thanks for playin!


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 18, 2009)

ITRAPGAK9 said:


> You guys have no idea what u are talkin about,if that was the case the animal rights idiots wouldnt be mad that the dogs are in an inclosure.You shouldnt talk about things you dont know,but thanks for playin!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jan 19, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> Thank you!!!



I know for fact that are being release on our hunting club. Also know you can put animals in pens eventually they will get out. DNR didn't bring them in, they escaped from pens that how we got them here in the first place. If you are going to trap them put a bullet in their heads.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dawgs30814 said:


> I know for fact that are being release on our hunting club. Also know you can put animals in pens eventually they will get out. DNR didn't bring them in, they escaped from pens that how we got them here in the first place. If you are going to trap them put a bullet in their heads.



I will do as I please with the animals I catch. And that will be to sell them alive.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Jan 19, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> I will do as I please with the animals I catch. And that will be to sell them alive.



Good keep that attitude dont let anyone convince u what we do isnt right.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 22, 2009)

Watashot-  I'd like to see some pictures of the setups.  Really good job.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Watashot.. I hate to be a scrooge but Im sure your granddad learned his techniques over years and years of being outdoors.  You may want to be careful sharing all your secrets since he trusted you with his.  Sometimes you dont have to share everything with everybody. Dont let all these guys pick all your tips and techniques from you. Let them find out on their own.  Nice job on the trap line.  Man that Bobcat sure looked ticked off.


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 5, 2009)

and I thought it was funny people came to the dakotas to pay to hunt pen raised pheasants.


----------

